# Free Social Anxiety Support & Treatment Program for Queens (NY) Residents



## qcpc (Sep 27, 2013)

If you live with social anxiety disorder, and if you are a resident of Queens, the Queens College￼ Psychological Center is currently offering, as part of their community service mission, a free Social Anxiety Support & Treatment Program (SASTP). SASTP is based on extensive research, and provides a safe, comfortable, respectful and accepting environment in which to learn about the impact of social anxiety disorder through the life cycle, learn specific skills targeted to helping develop healthy relationships and connectedness, and break through social anxiety's interference with achieving goals and potential, as well as to enhance self-esteem, acceptance and well-being. The program consists of structured individual sessions and then when ready a group experience is added.

Queens College Psychological Center is located on the Queens College Campus at 65-30 Kissena Blvd, Flushing, Queens. For more information regarding the SASTP please email your contact information (phone number where you may be reached, best time to call you, and if it is okay to leave a message) to: [email protected]

Visit us at http:www.qc.cuny.edu/QCPC

ABOUT QUEENS COLLEGE PSYCHOLOGICAL CENTER (QCPC). QCPC has been helping community members struggling with anxiety, depression and the stresses of daily life since 2010. The clinic welcomes those in need of compassionate and affordable mental health treatment. QCPC provides psychotherapy (individual, group, family and couples) and counseling services for patients presenting with a wide range of symptoms and problems including: anxiety (social phobia, panic, PTSD, GAD), depression, interpersonal/relational problems, grief and bereavement, coping with medical illness and disability, acculturation stress, parenting issues etc. For children￼, treatment is available for a wide range of internalizing and externalizing disorders and behaviors (separation anxiety, school refusal, social anxiety, fears, phobias, social skills deficits, depression, moodiness, ADHD, impulsivity, tantrums, aggression, defiance/disobedience, etc.).

QCPC is operated by the Department of Psychology￼ and the Ph.D. Program in Clinical Psychology. Treatment is provided by doctoral candidates in the Clinical Psychology: Neuropsychology Doctoral Program under the close supervision of experienced, licensed psychologists on the Queens College faculty. QCPC's mission is to bring treatment programs based on extensive research to benefit the community directly (as well as serve as a safety net clinic helping those who are under-insured, unemployed, or undocumented.) All services are confidential. To find out more about the QCPC's services or to schedule an appointment, please call 718-570-0500 or visit http://qcpages.qc.edu/psychology/QCPC/.


----------

